# Racing Seats



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

Hi everyone ! I want to know if racing seats fit well in a b14 ? I'm looking to buy 2 seats but before I want to be sure they gonna fit. Like not too high or not too large ...
Txk, Yann


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

most seats would fit, provided you have the correct rails and sliders, if you're not going for the fixed ones. i have a sparco seat with an adapter from Wedge engineering. one thing i noticed is that aftermarket seats tend to place you higher than you normally would be with the oem ones, thus requiring maximum tilt up of the steering column.


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> most seats would fit, provided you have the correct rails and sliders, if you're not going for the fixed ones. i have a sparco seat with an adapter from Wedge engineering. one thing i noticed is that aftermarket seats tend to place you higher than you normally would be with the oem ones, thus requiring maximum tilt up of the steering column.


Ok ... because me I want to have adjustable sliders to go to the back seats but I don't know where I can get these sliders for 200sx.
Also even if the seats are higher, is this confortable ?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

www.corbeau.com

They might be the only supplier of bolt in brackets/sliders for the B14.

They do sit you a bit higher.


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> www.corbeau.com
> 
> They might be the only supplier of bolt in brackets/sliders for the B14.
> 
> They do sit you a bit higher.


Ok cool ... I'll check that for the sliders...

For the high of the seat .... it's "drivable" even if you're higher ? I mean you're still in good position to drive, not to high ?


----------



## Purple B14 (Dec 13, 2002)

Hello, Yann
Good luck on your project. I am thinking of some racing / Sparco seats for myself. One thing keeps me from doing it is, the racing seats are usually less comfortable. They're tighter and thus not ideal for long trips. But once again, this is just my own opinion. 

Michael


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NiS[sX]mO said:


> Ok cool ... I'll check that for the sliders...
> 
> For the high of the seat .... it's "drivable" even if you're higher ? I mean you're still in good position to drive, not to high ?


IMHO, they put you in a better driving position.
The laid back, "gansta lean" is not the best postition to drive from :fluffy:


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

you do sit higher but its a better position then the factory seats i find much more comfortable on long trips also
keep in mind that the corbeau brackets have mounting holes for there seats and if you get a different companies you might have to drill some new holes also I had trouble getting corbeau brackets without buying there seats
corbeau tries to prevent retailers from selling there brackets without there seats, so have some info on there seats so they think the bracket is for there stuff


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They make some nice seats at a good price.
I would just buy a Corbeau seat along with the bracket/slider.

What am I talking about...I bought two of them.


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> They make some nice seats at a good price.
> I would just buy a Corbeau seat along with the bracket/slider.
> 
> What am I talking about...I bought two of them.


I think I'm gonna wait because I know Corbeau seats are a bit expensive. I'm doing a paintjob and a swap so I think I'll miss funds for the seats


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you like recaro seats? how about recaro seats that are cheap? b13 se-r seats=great.


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> you like recaro seats? how about recaro seats that are cheap? b13 se-r seats=great.


B13 seats are like Recaro ?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NiS[sX]mO said:


> B13 seats are like Recaro ?


made/designed by recaro. (only the se-r seats)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

and a guy on the sr20 forum is trying to make some replacment seat covers for them. i suggested vinyl bolsters with an ultra suede centre to stick to (at first it was full leather, but you slide around on leather making the seats useless for fast driving) and the price is going to be around $150-$250 for both front covers. so if you can find the b13 seats at a junk yard you could recover them in nice covers and the shipping for the covers wouldnt be more than $30....shipping for seats? try $150+ :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> made/designed by recaro. (only the se-r seats)


IMHO, they ain't all that great.
I prefer the cloth NX2000 seats as far as OEM bolt ins go.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> IMHO, they ain't all that great.
> I prefer the cloth NX2000 seats as far as OEM bolt ins go.


really!? i have heard that the nx2000 seats suck. all i know is i love the seats, but my drivers side has some foam missing right where your right sholder is and you can feel the metal bar under it so need to take the cover off and get some new foam.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> really!? i have heard that the nx2000 seats suck. all i know is i love the seats, but my drivers side has some foam missing right where your right sholder is and you can feel the metal bar under it so need to take the cover off and get some new foam.


Well, the cloth NX2000 seats that I had were one of the more comfy OEM Nissan seats I've ever sat in, and I've sat in some pretty nice Nissans.
They are not the most sporty or aggressively bolstered, but they were great for long road trips.

My Corbeau's are very nice. The bolstering is just right.
They were a bit harsh on the trip to and from Cali in 2003 though.
Not the most forgiving after 12 hours of driving.


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> and a guy on the sr20 forum is trying to make some replacment seat covers for them. i suggested vinyl bolsters with an ultra suede centre to stick to (at first it was full leather, but you slide around on leather making the seats useless for fast driving) and the price is going to be around $150-$250 for both front covers. so if you can find the b13 seats at a junk yard you could recover them in nice covers and the shipping for the covers wouldnt be more than $30....shipping for seats? try $150+ :thumbup:


Ok cool I'll check for these seats ... they will be less expensive the racing seats for sure ... and I just have to put the B14 sliders on the B13 se-r seats and they will fit perfectly right ?
For the NX2000 seats ... yes they are confortable but they don't handle very well in the curbs ...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ill take a pic when it stops raining :cheers:


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Well, the cloth NX2000 seats that I had were one of the more comfy OEM Nissan seats I've ever sat in, and I've sat in some pretty nice Nissans.
> They are not the most sporty or aggressively bolstered, but they were great for long road trips.
> 
> My Corbeau's are very nice. The bolstering is just right.
> ...



You must have a hunch back or somthing! Every single NX person that I have talked to hates the NX seats for long or short trips! My SE-R seats are WAY more Comfortable and are alot better at holding you in one position while turning. I have noticed though that some B13 SE-R seats feel different compared to other b13 seats...Im speaking 91-92 since they changed the fabric in 93 or 94 to a softer type fabric. I think Some tend to be soft and dont hold you in, while others tend to be hard and hold you in well (like mine).


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> ill take a pic when it stops raining :cheers:


ok cool :thumbup:


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

Johnny-wonk said:


> You must have a hunch back or somthing! Every single NX person that I have talked to hates the NX seats for long or short trips! My SE-R seats are WAY more Comfortable and are alot better at holding you in one position while turning. I have noticed though that some B13 SE-R seats feel different compared to other b13 seats...Im speaking 91-92 since they changed the fabric in 93 or 94 to a softer type fabric. I think Some tend to be soft and dont hold you in, while others tend to be hard and hold you in well (like mine).


so maybe there's 2 versions of the se-r seats right ? Where can I know if I got "good" seats :cheers:


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

NiS[sX]mO said:


> so maybe there's 2 versions of the se-r seats right ? Where can I know if I got "good" seats :cheers:


There ARE two versions of the B13 SE-R seats. Just as there are two versions of the NX2000 seats. Im not sure when they changed the fabric on The SE-R seats. BUt I think it was 1993 when they changed it (Thats when the NX seats changed). Normally people try to find the First "Gen" type B13 seats though.










^^^These are the ones that you want to look for. The newer B13 seats have a suede fabric that to me doesnt look as good. Also most of the newer B13 seats also felt softer to me.


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

Johnny-wonk said:


> There ARE two versions of the B13 SE-R seats. Just as there are two versions of the NX2000 seats. Im not sure when they changed the fabric on The SE-R seats. BUt I think it was 1993 when they changed it (Thats when the NX seats changed). Normally people try to find the First "Gen" type B13 seats though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok so I'll try to find the first gen seats which is 91-92 B13 ... I'll check for that 
Txk


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Johnny-wonk said:


> You must have a hunch back or somthing! Every single NX person that I have talked to hates the NX seats for long or short trips! My SE-R seats are WAY more Comfortable and are alot better at holding you in one position while turning. I have noticed though that some B13 SE-R seats feel different compared to other b13 seats...Im speaking 91-92 since they changed the fabric in 93 or 94 to a softer type fabric. I think Some tend to be soft and dont hold you in, while others tend to be hard and hold you in well (like mine).



I don't know if you are trying to insult me or something with that hunch back remark...
Maybe you have Scoliosis, and that makes your SE-R seats more comfortable?
Ass.... :fluffy: 

Anyway..the B13 seats will bolt up to your B14.
You will just have to swap over the seat belt brackets.

You might think about getting them recovered, as all the OEM seats look like shit.


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> ll the OEM seats look like shit.


True


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NiS[sX]mO said:


> True


http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=112458


----------

